# Xigmatek S1284, Delta EFB1312VHE Fan and My noise



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

All right, so I thought and been thinking of going water, But really haven't found a reason to do it quite yet. I'm now in the process of doing that plung, but thought I should let you guys know the love I have with my two Delta fans. Plus, my thoughts on the new Xigmatek S1284.

*Delta Fan:*
 The Delta EFB1312VHE fans are probably the most powerful fans that are under $20 here in the US. Yeah, there is a more high powerful Delta fan that is show cased at Sidewindercomputers, but I would never spend $37 dollars for just one fan. Plus with it being a 120x76mm fan, I know my Ram would be covered. Hell, the EFB1312VHE takes up one of my Ram slots as it is.







Now you ask, how can one bare with the sound of 55db's running at all time.. It's easy. Computer is in the living room of my grandma's place. They never have the TV lower then 60dbs... So, its still lower then the tv. Then once it's night time I just turn off the TV and I don't have a problem with the noise. I've gotten so use to having 5 women around the house with friends over, that I can sleep anywhere at anytime. No matter the noise. Even can hear my Alarm Clock over it all since I use the Side Bar Alarm Clock. 
The size of the Delta is out of this world. It is a 127mmx38mm fan. Yes, it is bigger then the normal size. But, it has Screw holes for the ability to fit 120mm case holes.












But, it weights a ton! I mean, my grandma couldn't even pick it up with one hand! :shadedshu You could use it a paperweight if needed. 

The fan's are nothing more then great. It can push over my fake plant that is under the fish tank. Plus, I have to move the case to it's side in order not to break another blind! 

Now, for the Cooler that's hooked up to this beast! 


*Xigmatek S1284:*
I have been using the Xigmatek S1283 for a while now. Since it was shown on on Frostytech as rated #1 a while back. I have loved it since then. I had strapped on a 133cfm 120mmx38 Scythe Kaze and used that. The temps where good. But I would never go higher then 3.5ghz with my quad. So, after reading T_Ski Review on the new Xigmatek cooler, I just had to try out another set up before going water. This thing has four heat pipes instead of three. So, I'm thinking its even better at cooling. But, like some others have stated, its better for AMD processors because of the size. One heatpipe lays on the CPU latch of the LGA 775 Chipset. 






So, since it was A Xigmatek  cooler, I wanted to try and use my retension bracket that I got.(Thanks SNEEKY!) Well, to my surprise. The holes on the Xigmatek S1284 doesn't work quite well with the bracket system. 











As you can see, the Bracket system is completely different. The new one on the S1284 has to curve in order to make up for the way it was cut. 






It didn't mean I didn't try to make it work! lol...











I didn't try any more ways since as you can tell from that last picture, the treading of the screw was almost breaking threw the concrete of the casing...  So, I went with the Dang Push-pins... Have a e-mail to Xigmatek right now on if there is a bracket in the works.. 


*TEMPS:*

Now to tell the truth, I had the Delta hooked up to my old S1283 cooler. And I really wasn't impressed with the temps that I got between these two coolers. 






Even at load I got the same results. But that might be because of the fact that the S1283 has the retention bracket while the S1284 has the Dang push-pins. Or, is it the fact that the S1284 is more built for the AMD fan base? Could be, but I don't have a AMD rig to test this on.

 I would suggest anyone that has a AMD rig the Xigmatek S1284 while anyone with a Intel rig the S1283 cooler. But, I would only suggest the Delta fan's to ones that are die hard in wanting to keep with Air cooling. It is what the title of the fans say at Petra. ETREME COOLING!  

Xigmatek  Achilles S1284 A *8/10*

Delta EFB1312VHE fans A *9/10*


Then for a treat to all. My Youtube Video 

Wanted to add that the Retention Bracket for the S1284 is now out.


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice work man!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 6, 2008)

Very good review! And good info to know too!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks guys.  I'll have my case up in the Gallery once I work on more wire mang. Just have a few more little things to do. Then it's off to water!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Jul 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Now you ask, how can one bare with the sound of 55db's running at all time.. It's easy. Computer is in the living room of my grandma's place. They never have the TV lower then 60dbs... So, its still lower then the tv. Then once it's night time I just turn off the TV and I don't have a problem with the noise. I've gotten so use to having 5 women around the house with friends over, that I can sleep anywhere at anytime. No matter the noise. Even can hear my Alarm Clock over it all since I use the Side Bar Alarm Clock.
> The size of the Delta is out of this world. It is a 127mmx38mm fan. Yes, it is bigger then the normal size. But, it has Screw holes for the ability to fit 120mm case holes.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work man! Though I am lmao because on the 4th when your Uncle was over he said your computer sounded like a friggin jet plane!

Seriously though, she's a beauty!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 6, 2008)

Im thinking about getting a Xigmatext HDT S1283. Should I?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

If you can grab the bracket Crash, and a good aftermarket fan then its one of the best! I loved that cooler like it was one of my own! lol..

Thoughtdisorder: I wasn't joking when I said it was like a small RC jet plane! LMAO


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 6, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, has anyone tried cutting off the molex connector on a fan that has both the 3-pin and molex connector? Would the fan still work?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

All the after market fans I have gotten only have the 3 pin on there.. I've never spliced them to work with molex. You could do it. I did that with my Vantec cooler.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 6, 2008)

Well what I was referring to was a fan that already had the molex spliced in if I could just cut it off and just use the 3-pin. Id much rather have a blue LED on my HS.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't think there is a difference in it all. It just giving the fan more power. You don't really have to use the molex connector if you have the 3pin working.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 6, 2008)

ColdStorm mate, grab yourself a Thermalright LGA775 bolt-thru kit. You just replace the push-pins on the standard S1284 bracket, with the spring/screws from the bolt-thru kit (REALLY easy to do, and you don't damage the push-pins) and there ya go. It will fit perfectly as you are using the original bracket


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Darknova said:


> ColdStorm mate, grab yourself a Thermalright LGA775 bolt-thru kit. You just replace the push-pins on the standard S1284 bracket, with the spring/screws from the bolt-thru kit (REALLY easy to do, and you don't damage the push-pins) and there ya go. It will fit perfectly as you are using the original bracket



I was thinking of that, but didn't really know. I'm going water come next week, so its not a worry to me anymore. I'll use push pins till then. But, might pick that up so I can add it.. Still have my Striker board to try out.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 6, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I was thinking of that, but didn't really know. I'm going water come next week, so its not a worry to me anymore. I'll use push pins till then. But, might pick that up so I can add it.. Still have my Striker board to try out.



I didn't either, but I took the chance and it paid off loads


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I didn't either, but I took the chance and it paid off loads



I think I'll buy that thing out.. I mean, I'll be selling this and that way I can get some more money out of it! lol


----------



## Kei (Jul 6, 2008)

I already have the HDT-S1283 on my Phenom 9850BE right now and I've loved it since the day I bought it (had it for the 9500 as well). I may try out the 1284 as there are a few small issues with this model that they seem to have addressed and...well it's cheap so I'm not losing anything anyway. 

K


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Kei said:


> I already have the HDT-S1283 on my Phenom 9850BE right now and I've loved it since the day I bought it (had it for the 9500 as well). I may try out the 1284 as there are a few small issues with this model that they seem to have addressed and...well it's cheap so I'm not losing anything anyway.
> 
> K



The Xigmatek S1824 is probably a lot better with the AMD side of things. I believe that's what they made it for. But still have the universal ability that they had on the S1283. I'll be trying the Therm. bracket system come next week with my striker II board. I really don't think the board is dead.. just haven't gotten a round to do it.. and didn't want to play with push-pins! lol


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2008)

Could you just take the push-pins out of the 1284 bracket and replace with screws and springs?


----------



## Darknova (Jul 6, 2008)

erocker said:


> Could you just take the push-pins out of the 1284 bracket and replace with screws and springs?



Already pointed that out mate


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I'll be trying that out and putting in there once I get the Thermo. bracket system.


----------



## poohball (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice work!!
just one thing, I think the retention kit you using were for the 3 heatpipe model, because I browsed their website, they have a kit for 4 heatpipe model that is coming out.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 7, 2008)

poohball said:


> Nice work!!
> just one thing, I think the retention kit you using were for the 3 heatpipe model, because I browsed their website, they have a kit for 4 heatpipe model that is coming out.



Thank you on your kind words. I know it's the retention kit for the S1283 model. I just thought that since I had it, why not try it!  I saw the difference right away once I saw that curve and how the holes line up. To bad I won't have it long enough for the kit. E-mail says I have about two more weeks before they could send me one.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 8, 2008)

Yo Cstorm remember you told me the delta was like a hand held vacuum ... your damn right  I got mine today and got upto 3.6 today and can go more


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 8, 2008)

I love your system specs my man!  Delta Jet Engine FTW!!!  I told ya they where good!


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 8, 2008)

They are  just a tad loud so I got it on a fan controller.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, It was good as it lasted.. To dang loud for myself. So, I decied to go Water... I'll be setting that stuff up come this weekend with my father. Woot Woot!


----------



## Kzbd (Jul 13, 2008)

Was that a newegg Version 1 S1284 ?  I don't understand how the bolt thru kit wouldn't work if its for socket 775, isn't there a plate for the back of the motherboard?

Is that one of these? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&SpeTabStoreType=&Order=BESTMATCH&srchInDesc=

Edit yeah I see the bracket problem


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, that damn thing with it having to curve in order to get into the holes. I hated it. I really wanted the bracket system to work. But didn't really care much. Since I just went water.


----------



## lukesky (Jul 15, 2008)

I heard the S1284 from Newegg right now is not the completed version. According to frostytek, it actually performs worse than S1283. The new revision is due mid July. It is no longer nickel plated.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 15, 2008)

I haven't went to Frosty in a while. It's probably true. I really didn't see a difference in temps from having the Delta on my S1283 then the S1284... There wasn't any difference that I could see. I hope that does happen..All I do know is that I have that, and fans sitting in a box now.. Lol.


----------



## lukesky (Jul 15, 2008)

Here check out this review. It talks about the engineering sample of the new S1284 vs the old S1284.
http://www.overclockerspulse.com/cooling-reviews/xigmatek-achilles-s1284-review-or-preview/5/


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 15, 2008)

From that, and the guy at xigmatek not telling me about this, I really have to think about calling them back with that... Seeing what's going on with that... You know...


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 7, 2008)

*Update:*

I added to the first post that the retention bracket is now being sold at Newegg if anyone wants it.


----------

